# Next Altima spotted?



## N4TECguy (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey y'all, this is my first post here. I drive an Accord but I'm a car freak and all that good stuff. I saw these cars on 101/280 split southbound coming back from UC Berkeley today, thought I might share. If you guys have any ideas as to what they will be, I'd like to know. Once I got next to them they saw the camera and kind of fell back and took the next exit - thus the messed up shot of the front end. You can see though, that there should be a Nissan symbol there. It looks to be a LHD version of the JDM Nissan Teana...Altima replacement maybe? But I doubt it. Perhaps they're bringing it over as a separate model, or as an Infinity. Had Michigan manufaturer plates on them, and there were two of them. 










































FYI Last two pics were PS'ed to improve lighting/color. The second to the last one was also stretched sideways a little bit, my side mirror made it look really tall and skinny for some reason so I tried to fix it. Last picture was not stretched at all.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

awesome photos

i like it a lot
whatever it is


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

this shot makes the front have ALOT of g35 in it, looks good though :thumbup:


----------



## Blackraven (Apr 19, 2005)

Definitely the Nissan Teana (Cefiro for HK and SG, Maxima for AU and NZ).


I'm not sure what it is doing there but since they removed the badges (Nissan emblem, car name), I'd say that they are testing it.


Perhaps because it's gonna launch in your country pretty soon (the US and CA) but I'm not sure when.


A trademark has been filed on auto-report.net which states that a patent for the TEANA has been filed for the United States and Canada. Another TEANA trademark has also been posted for the Philippines but I'm not sure on how long I should wait before the car even arrives here.



And btw, this is my first post.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Trunk reminds me of the newer BMW 7-series...front looks m45-ish almost.
http://www.nissan.com.tw/car/teana/index.asp?level=2&top=2

If I'm not mistaken I think Nissan is looking at redesigning the Maxima...IMO it's too big of a sedan to be the next Altima. Who knows though. :-/

More pics:



























http://www.nissan.co.id/images/v_teana_gal_big2.jpg <---linked, kinda big


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

looks weird dont like it


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

It's alright but something I wouldn't drive just yet.


----------



## Blackraven (Apr 19, 2005)

IMO, it looks okay. The design okay but compared to the Tiida Hatchback, the Tiida wins hands down.


You can't deny that it's big and that's why Nissan brought this to the Asian region. They (Nissan) were thinking that Asians want an executive sedan that has big proportions. Because of this, carmakers such as Honda brought the US Accord (the fat one) and the ASEAN Camry (fortunately I like this one).


So that's the end result.


But this is not the car that I really want from Nissan. I would rather have these instead of the Teana:
Presage








Tiida Hatchback


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

Blackraven said:


> Tiida Hatchback


 Ohh, no it is almost same as the Renault MEgane hatchback. I hate cars who look sooo much alike. I was happy that although Renault bought the Nissan, they werent looking alike.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks alot like the ford 500 below

















Too much a like


----------



## N4TECguy (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes I did realize it looks a lot like the Ford 500, but I kind of like how they're styled.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks classy dont get me wrong, just not a fan of luxury sedans... with replicas from other makes


----------

